# Carter finds stroke to help Magic win fifth straight



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

> A halftime change of footwear helped Vince Carter find his shooting stroke. Carter scored 24 points, Dwight Howard had 17 points and 12 rebounds and the Orlando Magic won their fifth straight game, 104-96 over the Toronto Raptors on Sunday. Carter finished 9 for 24 from the field after going 2 for 11 in the first half. "The first half was a rough one," Carter said, adding that he was "a little overly aggressive." That changed after Carter switched his shoes.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/10412952/Carter-finds-stroke-to-help-Magic-win-fifth-straight


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Personally I think VC should be a MVP candidate.


----------



## Jesukki (Mar 3, 2009)

I hope you're kidding right? He's shooting is horrible and he's made the magic worse. (okay maybe Nelson's injury has played some part to it.
Please say it was sarcasm?


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Jesukki said:


> I hope you're kidding right? He's shooting is horrible *and he's made the magic worse.* (okay maybe Nelson's injury has played some part to it.
> Please say it was sarcasm?


:nonono:


----------

